# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of August 2006

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month.  During this month, attempt one or both of the tasks.

There will be a badge for each task, however both cannot be displayed simultaneously.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, we cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title).  Also, members who have completed this task will have their name displayed in *GOLD* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

I am also thinking about creating a forum, access to which is granted by those that complete the task each month.  Members of that special forum will be able to discuss among themselves as well as have input into the next lucid tasks.  (What does everyone think?)

Those that complete the tasks have the right to add the GIFs to their signatures when this month has ended.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: Jump from a cliff.  Any cliff will do  ::D:  


Advanced Lucid task: Perform open heart surgery on someone.  Extra points if it is a Dream Views staff member.   ::D:

----------


## AnonymousTipster

Nice, the advanced task sounds tricky   ::holyshit::  . I saw the badge for it earlier without the description and couldn&#39;t work out what it was, I thought it looked like a face or a seashell&#33;

I wonder if anyone will be able to do open heart surgery whilst jumping off a cliff. That would definitely be interesting.

Maybe, just maybe i&#39;ll get lucid to do a task, as I haven&#39;t had an LD since the last task   ::morecrying::

----------


## mountain

> Nice, the advanced task sounds tricky   . I saw the badge for it earlier without the description and couldn&#39;t work out what it was, I thought it looked like a face or a seashell&#33;
> 
> I wonder if anyone will be able to do open heart surgery whilst jumping off a cliff. That would definitely be interesting.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe i&#39;ll get lucid to do a task, as I haven&#39;t had an LD since the last task  
> [/b]



haha i know i was like... and what is that... exactly? i was like maybe volcanic rock? it would be cool to dive into a volcano... yeah but then open heart surgery... i dont know how to do that&#33; oh well u can learn how to do anything on wikipedia.

----------


## AnonymousTipster

List of procedures:
http://www.learningradiology.com/notes/car...rectivepage.htm

So many to choose from, but I think the &#39; AORTICOPULMONARY WINDOW SHUNT &#39; sounds the best.....that one is done with a hacksaw, some pliers and lots of tissues, I think.

Isn&#39;t it?

----------


## DuB

Could I substitue a really tall building rather than a cliff? Or does it have to be a cliff.  :Question:

----------


## Krippe

cool tasks, although more... sadistic (?) then usual  :tongue2: 
I&#39;m gonna go for the advanced so I have a question... Does it have to be with knifes and such? Can&#39;t I just.. for example:
Walking along a street*BAM&#33; LUCIDITY STRIKES&#33;* I slam my arm into a DC that&#39;s passing by and tears open his chest and starts to dig around in his heart.

would that be approved?

----------


## Jalexxi

The first lucid task seems to correspond with something I always wanted to do anyway. There&#39;s this twenty-story building on campus, and ever since I&#39;ve gotten into lucid dreaming, I&#39;ve wanted to jump off that building in a dream, just to see what it&#39;s like. I don&#39;t know if that would be approved, but I&#39;m planning on doing it anyway.
So my question is the same as DuB&#39;s, does it have to be a cliff, or can it be a tall building?

----------


## Seeker

Building of cliff is OK.  The main intent of that one is to see what happens when you jump from something tall.

The open hear surgery thing, well use your imagination.  It can be an approved medical procedure or something a little more new ageish......

Should be some interesting experiences this month  ::D:

----------


## Limitz

I like these tasks. I&#39;m going to go old school on someone&#39;s heart with a rock. Either that or test my jesus-like powers. I like the normal task a lot because something about jumping off of really high things appeals to me.

----------


## Bu5hman404

I&#39;m off on holiday tommorow, so while I&#39;m away I think I&#39;ll try and perform Lucid heart surgery on myself while falling from a cliff. (I like to make my challenge attempts original)

Updates to follow in a week&#39;s time on my attempts.

Oh and don&#39;t have too much fun while I&#39;m away.

----------


## lord_cliff_turtle

I know I&#39;ve completely missed the deadline but this morning I managed to stop traffic as in last month&#39;s task.

I was walking along a footbridge over a moterway whilst very pissed, and proceded to fall off said bridge. After falling for a while into darkness, I found myself standing on the bridge again. Now that&#39;s what I call a Dream Trigger. Looking down I see the traffic and remember about stopping cars. I feel like giving it a shot for fun.
Leaping down to the edge I walk into the middle of the road and try holding my arms out to them with the word &#39;stop&#33;&#39; in my mind. First two attempts fail and they go streaming past me. But on the third try I focus and believe. The wave of traffic proceeds to levitate two feet off the ground, wheels a-spinning&#33; Well chuffed, I laugh at them before dropping them and letting them zoom on by me, then I levitate the next wave just because I can.
I expect no credit for this, I just wanted to say.

Nice tasks this week man&#33; Look forward to seeing the advanced attempted. I may try and jump off a cliff or building if I can. Fingers crossed I hit lucididty again.

----------


## Aphius

> I saw the badge for it earlier without the description and couldn&#39;t work out what it was, I thought it looked like a face or a seashell&#33;[/b]



It&#39;s just lucky I didn&#39;t leave the colour out like other badges, it was _really_ hard to tell what it was then.  :tongue2:

----------


## funky_chicken182

Oh if the building counts then i&#39;ve already done it. On the third this was my dream journal entry:

Sigfried and Roy sicked an elephant on me and my older sister. We were hiding from it on about the 8th story of a tall building. About here the dream switched to a low level lucid. I tried fighting the elephant back with telekinesis. But he was pretty strong and fought back. Finally I grabbed my sister and retreated to the main part of this apartment room.
I saw a window and thought that was the best escape. I jumped through the window (phasing) still holding my sister. We fell the 8 stories and I pulled up from it at the last moment on purpose. She said she knew how to fly so I let her go. The dream continued with a lot more flying, floating, breaking through the rooms of houses, etc.

----------


## EVIL JOE

> It&#39;s just lucky I didn&#39;t leave the colour out like other badges, it was _really_ hard to tell what it was then. 
> [/b]



Before the tasks were revealed I was looking at it and I actually thought it looked like a human heart.

----------


## the real pieman

i jump off a cliff anyway at least once a week, in my dreams...so that shouldnt be too hard, but the second sounds very difficult... does strapping someone to a table and cutting their heart out with a rusty saw count...i didnt think so...not that i dream off those sort of things...come on...okay see my dream journal for proof...the link is in the signiture bar...

----------


## Original Poster

Just like to mention I did inadvertantly complete the first task less a week ago.  I was flying, but since I always like looking at the scenary I would fall every so often and then jump off again.  My dream recall is still pretty bad so I can&#39;t remember the details all that perfectly but I remember approaching the edge of the world and as soon as I leapt off it my whole sense of balance just left me, off the cliff the world was like some floating nothing, but on the edge itself it was like a jungle-gym of crators which I explored before finding a weird futuristic battle ground.

----------


## Distant Clone

If I choose to do this, I will become a witch doctor and pull someone&#39;s heart out a la Indiana Jones. Of course, I might have to operate on myself if I can&#39;t find any patients. Then I&#39;ll break it open, squeeze out all the clogged arteries, and then put it back together and back inside.

----------


## Rapscallion

Distant Clone, good idea. Does it count if you do the surgery on yourself, seeing as you have a heart readily available?

----------


## Limitz

Okay I definitely did the first one. I went to a cliff and threw a guy off of it and jumped off with him. It&#39;s in my dream journal. I kind of did the advanced one, because I punched through a guy&#39;s chest and pulled out his heart, stomped on it, put it back in, and channeled energy into the heart. After it started beating again, I sealed up his skin and he came back to life.

Lol, I think it should count.

----------


## Aphius

> Before the tasks were revealed I was looking at it and I actually thought it looked like a human heart.
> [/b]



Thats because it was~  ::wink::

----------


## mountain

I did it  :smiley:  . last night i was in some dream about a camelot-esque kingdom. i was in a village with a bunch of villagers and i was talking to them about their boring oppressed lives under an evil fuedal lord who lived up on the hill in a castle. as soon as he said it, i realized there was a giant castle there now. I thought, there wasnt a castle there before... and i became lucid. Then I thought about doing the task of the month, and how i could get to a cliff. I thought about changing the dreamscape, but decided this one was interesting so I would stay here and see what the deal was, and when i was done i would jump off the top of the castle. So i decided to go up to the castle to petition the lord to give the poor peasants a better life (more money more food) crap like that. so i go up to the castle and say to the gaurds id like to speak to the king. the gaurd speaks into a little wrist walkie talkie to someone who is obviously higher up then him and allows me in (a wrist walkie talkie in the middle ages? I know, WTF?) but so i go in and im led to the king. I look at him and just by the look of him I know he will never agree. (He looks like an evil king You know... hungry look, black goatee big robes and stuff, not like a nice king would look.) I already know this will end in bloodshed but i decide to go for the negotiator crap anyway. So im all please your people are starving, and hes all kill him&#33; and then like 6 gaurds come at me with lightsabers which is weird cuz its the middle ages but doesnt make me say wtf that much because i almost always have lightsabers as opposed to swords in my LD&#39;s because i think theyre way cooler probably. so i reach behind my back and pull out my lightsaber and cut up all the gaurds like a badass jedi, and then go to talk to the king again... its weird cuz whenever i talk to people in this dream it is like kotor/oblivion... it shows a picture of their face and whatever they say kinda comes up in subtitles too... and then the king like turns into a dragon and i end up killing him with like the force and my lightsaber it was weird. then he and his throne evaporate and behind the throne is a golden, shiny door with an exit sign above it. I remember this door vividly, it had wierd symbols on it. i walk through the door and theres a spiral staircase, after the first step onto it im sort of stepping faster and faster floating up the staircase. I get to the top after what seems like a while but im sure there was no time at all wasted and theres another door, this one just like the one downstairs. i walk out and im on top of like a platform ontop of a tower at the top of the castle. theres like a lazyboy on the platform (i know another out of place thing, all which couldve made me lucid if i had not already been.) So i sit in it and i think its very comfortable and i watch as the peasants go abouot there work and i think that would be a good simple life. I remeber my goal and i take a step up to the edge of the platform and i look up into the twilight sky. It is the most beautiful orange i ever saw. I suddenly feel very tired and just sort of lean over and fall off the edge of the tower... and i fall for a bit. but then i turn up and start to fly... i fly for a long while. the sky turns from orange to purple to black to light blue to blue. i see a grassy feild with rolling hills that seems to expand forever in evry direction... there are horses and the occasional unicorn running around on them... I land on a grassy knoll and the sun is up and i lay down and i feel very tired... a horse-ish creature comes up and lays down beside me... i feel tired and close my eyes, and i woke up.

I remember you said tall buildings were okay to, and since that tower was tall as hell so i suppose it counts. if not thats cool i can always do it again from a real cliff.

----------


## Mr.caramel

You know whats so good about the advance task is that you can do it on an alien and think the heart is in the head or the heart could be the eye AND whats even more better is that you could just take a knife cut where the heart is and no blood whould have to come out.

----------


## Zaphod

I did the basic one...

During a pretty vivid LD I decided to do the tasks, since I haven&#39;t tried them for quite a long time.  I planned to do open heart surgery on myself while falling off a building, as mentioned by AnonymousTipster.  I jumped onto the roof of a ~100 storey building, then felt around for a tool to use for my surgery, ending up with a pencil.  I kind of chickened out at the thought of stabbing a pencil into my own chest, so I decided to scrap the surgery part and just dive off.  Before hitting the ground I flew away.  I flew feet-first towards the creepy looking Burger King mascot who was sitting on a bench ahead, and kicked the crown off his head.  I woke up shortly after.

----------


## Wolfie

Ok, I did the first task. 

In my dream I was standing at the top of a lift shaft on the edge of a cliff, looking down. Everything around me was blue, I was a long way up and for some reason my hair was green. I wanted to go to the hairdresser, but it was on the ground below. I knew I could either jump down or walk a long way down a cliff. Being lazy, I just jumped. However it was further than I thought. Everything went black and then the next thing I knew I was still standing at the top of the lift shaft, but I could now see my dead body at the bottom. I hung around for a bit, then decided to jump back into my body. I went black for a moment, then the dream went on as normal (as far into normal as my dreams go). 

I would like to point out (on a moral prompting from my brother) that this dream was not lucid. Does it still count?

----------


## Seeker

Oh Man, that sounded like a pretty cool dream to me.  In essence, your body jumped but your spirit didn&#39;t.  That&#39;s kind of neat&#33;





> I would like to point out (on a moral prompting from my brother) that this dream was not lucid. Does it still count?[/b]



I am so sorry and would give you credit if I could, but I has to be lucid   ::cry::

----------


## Elessar Pallanén

I haven&#39;t really been active on forums lately so I&#39;m gunna try the task tonight. C&#39;mere Ophelia&#33; HEART SURGERY TIME&#33; MUAH HAHAHA&#33;

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

ill try the cliff one if i get a lucid dream. open heart surgery seems way to hard for my skill level.

----------


## Krippe

I did the cliff one. had a real short nap today where i started out in a dream and i just KNEW i was lucid. so i tried to fly of the cliff, didn&#39;t work.. i woke up.. not much more to it

----------


## Seeker

Alright&#33;&#33;&#33;  I was beginning to wonder if anyone cared about this anymore&#33;

----------


## Gawain

I&#39;ve been having some trouble with this one...
However, I&#39;ve been incubating this one dream for about half a month.
It is only a matter of time...

----------


## Kenomica

I don&#39;t think this will count, but I duct taped someones arteries and veins back to their heart and put it back in their chest. I did this the night after reading this thread....but...I didn&#39;t know it was a dream, although I did have control of what I was doing lol



..... does this count  :Question:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmm. I dove off of the top floor of a really high building, while lucid, but I didn&#39;t do it with the _intention_ of completing the task. I was trying to save someone. haha. Does it count?&#33;   ::bowdown::

----------


## EVIL JOE

I just noticed the Lucid Task Club forum. I think it is a good idea but it might make some people lie about doing the task just so they can get access to that forum.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I did it, lucid leapt off a cliff though I knew I had minimal dream control.
 ::content::  

August 14th 2006 (DJ entry)

Recall being chased but don&#39;t know by what. Felt certain that whatever was chasing me was going to kill me. Ran through what looked like a jungle. Burst out from the trees and ended up teetering on the very edge of a cliff. Looked down, seemed as if I was on top of the world. Could see earth&#39;s curvature I was so high up. Didn&#39;t know what to do.
Suddenly, like a backhand to the face, I realized I was dreaming. It was a very low level lucidity and felt that I also had very limited control. 
My mind raced with possible ways to escape when I remembered I needed to jump off a cliff. I moved back a few steps and then ran and leapt. My arms were spread wide out as I plummeted toward the ground far below. The wind rushing past me was like a lion constantly roaring in my ear. The cliff face was nothing but a rusty blur as I surged toward the jagged rocks that seemed eager to meet me. 
As I fell closer to earth I began to feel panic. "Come on.. come on.. come on..." I kept muttering as I tried to will my body into flight, the entire time my eyes were locked on the fanglike rocks rushing up to meet me. I started to scream out in frustration when I realized that I couldn&#39;t fly. One last time I yelled, COME ON...FLY YOU STUPID BITCH&#33;"
Right after that my body began to soar horizontally. I swooped down and skimmed dangerously close to the waiting jagged rocks. I began to laugh a relieved high pitched laugh upon the realization that I would be safe. I soared, totally savoring the feeling of freedom and the cool breeze rippling at my clothing, all the way back up the cliff opposite the one I&#39;d leapt from. Gently I landed atop it. Across the way several lumbering and unidentifiable shapes paced along the cliff I&#39;d escaped from. I simply turned and continued on my way.  
Eventually lost my lucidity as I wandered down an overgrown path that lead into another plant choked jungle. 

Now if only I could complete the surgery one. That task is right up my alley. I&#39;ve preformed several &#39;surgeries&#39; in previous dreams. Heh heh

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

aw i had an LD but i forgot about the task  :Sad:  plus i was miles away from a cliff.

----------


## lord_cliff_turtle

So annoyed, due to my sleeping on people&#39;s floors and stuff for the past few weeks, no decent sleep, no dream recall and none lucid  :Sad:  
One would have thought that a cliff turtle, especially a lord such as myself, would be able to induce cliffs and jump off them. Fingers crossed, but I doubt I&#39;ll hit lucidity.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Fingers crossed, but I doubt I&#39;ll hit lucidity.
> [/b]



And that&#39;s probably why you won&#39;t.  ::wink::

----------


## Shineenigma

In my lucid dream last night, I went for a supersonic-speed run. It was fairly uneventful but exhilerating. When I remembered the lucid task, I ran off a cliff and plummited to the ground, landing perfectly on my feet before speeding off.

----------


## Gawain

"...Like the Ganon take-off he is, he starts bringing the tower down. I watch as it starts plummeting off the cliff. I jump, which is no problem for me. I did land with a massive impact for once, as I was very high this time off the ground. I would&#39;ve done the heart surgery, but there wasn&#39;t a heart to perform surgery on in a ten mile radius.

So there you have it. I jumped off the building and the cliff at the same time."

----------


## Burns

Does it count if I jumped off a 3rd story roof while lucid?

Here&#39;s an excerpt from my DJ: (by the way, I&#39;m escaping from a mental hospital in this dream, LOL)

"...The guards leave the gymnasium to do something important elsewhere in the house (its a huge house were in). I decide that this is our chance to escape. So me and a few other people sneak out of the gym and head for an out-of-the-way window that we can climb out of. We find a window but notice that we are on the 3rd floor, so its a long way down to the ground. We can get out onto the roof through the window, and maybe we can find another way down the side of the house from the roof. We climb through the window and are standing on the roof. Its nighttime and its raining hard, making the roof treacherous. I look down and its way too far to jump. I start panicking about how we&#39;re going to pull this off. Then I realize that Im dreaming - so we can get down however we want and be fine. We could even jump and do whatever we like. So I jump off the roof and amazingly, the ground is only about 3 feet down, so we land easily on the wet grass..."

----------


## mountain

last night i was dreaming and i was hanging out with my freinds by a creek, and the creek was running and i just noticed i was dreaming. then i thought hey sweet and i was lucid. so i was thinking about what i was going to do, and i was about to go to my mountain when i thought about the lucid task. at first i was like no i dont even wanna do that task its stupid but then i was like better do it anyway. i knew i had completed one already and i was like what the hell. so i turned to my freind D.I. and i said to him, have u ever seen indiana jones and the temple of doom?" and he said "yeah why?" but right as he said it i slammed my heart into his chest and ripped out his heart. it was beating in my hand and there was like no blood tho which was wierd. so it was beating and he said "dude, ur being a bitch." and i said "sorry, D." and so i put it right back into his chest and then put my hand on his chest and i said to him "hey look im jesus" and he laughed. then his chest healed up and we chilled out for a second and i said to him, okay D., im going to my mountain now. and he said dude u always go to ur mountain." and i said i know but it keeps me calm for the next day and i need to do it. then he asked if he could come and i said i couldnt bring any one to my mountain cuz its my special place. he said ok but can u zap me to disneyworld? i dont know why he wanted to go to disneyworld but i zapped him there and then i went to my mountain and i sat there and i thought for a while and then i woke up. so i dunno if u want to give me the other badge or whatever or if this even counts but hey i did it.

----------


## Eligos

Does it count if I pulled my own heart out? I saw the picture,but I couldn&#39;t see the writing...

After being skitched by a car. (On my skateboard.) I stood on the top of a hill. Doing the matrix thing where Neo pulled the bullet from Trinity&#39;s chest. I did that,but pulled out my HEART&#33; Does this still count?

Eligos  ::bump::

----------


## Ev

Haha, tonight was the first night when the concept of the "lucid task" showed up in my LD. I was on top of a 4 story tall crane and had to get down. I seriously considered jumping, but thought that may wake me up, cause that happened many times before.   Plus there was a very hot girl with nice booty down there.  :tongue2:  So I decided taht the girl is more important  ::D:   I dont remember how I got off the crane 

How about making lucid tasks more appealing? Looking in broken mirror or bobbing for apples is ok, but I&#39;m against experiments that are very likely to ruin my lucidity....

----------


## mountain

> Haha, tonight was the first night when the concept of the "lucid task" showed up in my LD. I was on top of a 4 story tall crane and had to get down. I seriously considered jumping, but thought that may wake me up, cause that happened many times before.   Plus there was a very hot girl with nice booty down there.  So I decided taht the girl is more important   I dont remember how I got off the crane 
> 
> How about making lucid tasks more appealing? Looking in broken mirror or bobbing for apples is ok, but I&#39;m against experiments that are very likely to ruin my lucidity....
> [/b]



man up. learn to fly.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Does it count if I pulled my own heart out? I saw the picture,but I couldn&#39;t see the writing...
> 
> After being skitched by a car. (On my skateboard.) I stood on the top of a hill. Doing the matrix thing where Neo pulled the bullet from Trinity&#39;s chest. I did that,but pulled out my HEART&#33; Does this still count?
> 
> Eligos 
> [/b]




You pulled your own heart out? That&#39;s awesome&#33; 

I so have to try that.

----------


## Ev

> man up. learn to fly.
> [/b]



I know many ways to fly, but this task was about jumping   :tongue2:  .  Whenever I fall 30+ feet without any kind of flying power I black out and wake up.

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

i never thought i would do it but i did. i had a series of LDs last night, about 4. the one where the challenge took place was the first one. I was in school and i have had about 10different dreams over the summer where i wa in school and i remembered to do a RC so i held my nose and i could still breathe. I was in the classroom and the teacher called for a restroom break so i went with the other kids in the restroom. there was about 10 kid in it and when i walked in there was a dead kid. i didnt know who he was but for some reason it didnt strike me as wierd. So i tok his body and pounded on his chest about 10 times until his heart popped out. then i remembered the lucid task (I thank my self conscieous for helping me remember the lucid task) so i poked at his heart and turned it inside out andput two veins together and had him swallow it and he came back to life. he walked out with saying a word. i never thought of following him.

This is my first lucid task. im so glad.

----------


## .jared.

Do you have to stay sleeping after landing while jumping off the cliff, to get the award?

----------


## idmfx

I did it.  I was in some sort of a LD institute, where my DCs talked to me about lucid dreams; I remember telling one I really wanted to jump off something really high.  I followed him to a door which led to the edge of a huge canyon.  I jumped off with him and a couple other women.  We had a little conversation on the way down.  It wasn&#39;t too exciting.  When we neared the bottom, I tried to stop our fall and we just froze.  It was almost like I had control over the speed at which we fell.  We froze really close to the ground and I just lowered us down slowly until we landed.

----------


## Pyrox

> I did it.  I was in some sort of a LD institute, where my DCs talked to me about lucid dreams; I remember telling one I really wanted to jump off something really high.  I followed him to a door which led to the edge of a huge canyon.  I jumped off with him and a couple other women.  We had a little conversation on the way down.  *It wasn&#39;t too exciting*.  When we neared the bottom, I tried to stop our fall and we just froze.  It was almost like I had control over the speed at which we fell.  We froze really close to the ground and I just lowered us down slowly until we landed.
> [/b]



  ::roll::  Smells fishy to me...

----------


## Seeker

Ev, you can always do the heart surgery one.....

I&#39;m assuming that by &#39;more interesting&#39; you mean make one of them sexual in nature?

----------


## Ev

Lol, more interesting doesnt mean sexual. More interesting may be asking for an audience with your subconscious mind and actually asking it some predetermined questions - this may be a decent "advanced" lucid task. 

The only thing I didnt like about the jumping task is that I was ready to do it but actually stopped myself cause doing the task would&#39;ve ended my LD. Will jumping into water count? 
It&#39;s sad that the idea of dream reentry didnt cross my mind.  

About the heart surgery- do I have to do it on a "dead" DC or DC in distress? Cause normally my dreams dont feature people having heart attacks and stuff  ::D:  And I dont feel like ripping someone&#39;s heart out just for the sake of some experiment  :tongue2:

----------


## BillyBob

Ok, completed the advanced task (not that amazing but I got it done anyway  :tongue2: ):

I WILDed into my dream bed, I wasn&#39;t planning to do the lucid task unless the opportunity presented itself (I wasn&#39;t going to go look for a cliff or something) So I walked into my homes kitchen and found my dad standing in-front of the refrigerator rummaging through it for food or something. I stood there looking out the window that&#39;s on my kitchen door thinking about what I wanted to do. 
suddenly my dreamdad says something like: "Whats wrong with you son? Get your lazy ass outside and work" suddenly the advanced lucid task came to mind ( :smiley: )
I walked over to him and looked him in the eyes, he had a confused look on his face that said "why isn&#39;t he backing down?" suddenly I plunged my hand into his chest and tore out his heart ( ::shock:: ) He just stared at me blankly as I looked at it (it looked fake pretty much, no blood, looked like plastic) I then squeezed it in rhythm like 4 times and punched it back into his chest

I didnt check to see if the patient was still alive or not. but hey, us doctors cant save everyone now can we?

----------


## Eligos

> You pulled your own heart out? That&#39;s awesome&#33; 
> 
> I so have to try that.
> [/b]



Thanks&#33; It hurts when I stick my finger(s) threw any body flesh though... 

Eligos  ::bump::

----------


## Ev

I&#39;ve completed both lucid tasks during a long ass LD tonight.

I dont remember how I became lucid, but I was standing on a balcony 6 stories high speaking to some woman on another balcony. Looking down on the street below prompted me to recall the lucid task. Still, I was very hesitant on jumping and tried to recall the other task.  Aha&#33; Heart surgery. There were no suitable victims in sight so I had to come down somehow. I finally decided on jumping and it was quite weird. My field of view became tunneled and I raised my head so I wouldnt see the ground below. I turned towards the building and jumped backwards. In mid fall I&#39;ve tried to stop by clenching my fist and it worked. Relieved I let go and fell to the ground. I sorta blacked out but was able to recover,however I found myself in another place.
my lucidity was shaky but I remembered the second lucid task. Now I realize why it is "advanced  ::D:  I spent a good several minutes running around the streets looking for people to operate on. Finally I&#39;ve entered a hospital but there were no suitable "victims" - I&#39;ve even entered several rooms just to find small children waking up. I felt like I shouldnt practice on them. Frustrated I went around shouting "Help&#33; Anyone needs help? Preferably people with heart problems&#33;&#33;&#33;" Just as I said that I&#39;ve entered a stairwell and a saw a woman fall down. Yay&#33; I thought that I found my patient. Just as i approached her and raised my hand above her chest ready to extract the heart (my hand looked clawed and quite vicious) she woke up and thanked me for helping her get up. Bah... I&#39;ve continued my search. Next I&#39;ve entered a very large room, not sure if that was a butcher shop or an operation room. There were people with body parts all over the place and I ran around for a while. Finally I saw 2 hearts on a shelf, about 15 feet away from me, they looked very artificial, but I was relieved to finally find some hearts. Just as I stepped towards them two of my dream enemies popped out of thin air before me (this never happened before). They were grinning. But my resove was strong even though my lucidity was low. I pushed them away with both of my hands and one of the enemies landed on a butcher/operating table. He was bent over backwards and I held him with my left hand and plunged my right hand in his chest. It felt like a lot of cold chewing gum. Next second I pulled out his heart leaving a huge gory gap in his chest. The heart was weird and long. "Ok, I&#39;ve got the heart, now what?"- I thought to myself. Suddenly a thought popped in my mind - I can use this "operation" to forever remove this enemy from my dreams. I&#39;ve "massaged" this intention in his heart but instead of pluggin it back I&#39;ve smashed it on the floor and stepped on it splitting the heart in two chunks. The person without a heart seemed to move but I&#39;m not sure if he was still alive. Upon completing the surgery my lucidity disappeared and the dream degenerated into me fighting multiple opponents at once. 

There were three major glitches about these two experiences. First of all I&#39;ve experienced tunnel vision - I could see the edge of my field of view.  Second, the bad guys popped out of thin air to prevent me from reaching the hearts. This never happened before. Think of Agent Smith - Whenever I was attacked the attacker took place of another DC, never just appearing.  Third, one of the attackers had 3 clones of himself, I&#39;ve never experienced anything like that with bad guys.
Also, when I was performing the surgery the bad guys stood at the edge of my vision doing nothing, as if my intense focus on the heart pushed them out.

----------


## Seeker

Holy crap man&#33;   That was cool.  Running around looking for victims...er.. I mean Patients&#33;    ::D:

----------


## King and God

I had a lucid dream two days ago, in which I performed both of the tasks.

I &#39;spawned&#39; in my room, went out of my house to my garden. Now I imagined a cliff and a city behind me. When I turned around, there was a huge cliff, with a city beneath. I jumped down, crashed into the ground with my face first. Now I stood up, eager to find a patient.

I found an attractive white female, approximately 5&#39;8 - 5&#39;9 tall with blue eyes and brown hair. I knocked her down, pushed with my hand through her chest, grabbed her heart and ate it. Now I spawned a new heart, and inserted it into her. She was now fully healed, and after a while I inserted something else into her...

Unfortunately it was not a DV member, but with Burns&#39; permission I could do it with her.

----------


## Poison Apple

Done it&#33; I sky dived off a cliff&#33; It felt so real I kept on falling and falling then dived into the sea. Then saw an amazing array of tropical fish and then swam up and out and flew back to the top of the like an angel using its wings.  ::flyaway::  Cool Idea... 

Hey&#33; Maybe someone should start a topic of the top experiences to have in an LD

----------


## SKA

Allright. I&#39;ll be jumping off of a cliff haha  ::D:  I&#39;ll SURELY do a reality check FIRST  :wink2:  I already know a way to counter that gastly falling-feeling experienced in Dreams. I managed to completely make it disappear, making my fall a pleasant one, not a nauseous one  :tongue2:

----------


## Pyrox

I don&#39;t know if it counts, but I jumped out of a helicopter  :tongue2: . It was so fun, first time doing it lucid.

----------


## zoo york is cool

This is confusing&#33;

----------


## Pyrox

> This is confusing&#33;
> [/b]



What&#39;s confusing?

----------


## Moonbeam

Yay&#33; I finally remembered to do the task while I was lucid.  I had been incubating the cliff one because I thought that would be easier, so that is what I thought of first, but on my way I found a patient and never made it to the cliff.  This is gross, but hey--it was your idea&#33;

--I outside of the house I lived in when I was a kid.  I had been there before in the previous dream, and then it was all dark and gloomy, but now it was bright and sunny.  I think this is what made me lucid.  My brother as a teenager was hanging out with some other kids on some steps across the street.  I walked over and watched them for a minute; they were playing and laughing and ignored me.  I crossed back over and started to go into another house, thinking I could look for a man I&#39;ve been seeing (in dreams) lately.  Amazingly (for me) at that point I remembered the lucid task, so I tried to think of the nearest cliff.  There is a park by the river just a couple miles from there that has some half-way decent cliffs, so I get into my car and start off.  There are lots of people and traffic and it is taking me a lot longer than I think it should.  I am almost there when I hit two pedestrians, a man and boy, and they go flying.  A crowd gathers, and at first I just keep driving but then I realize this would be a perfect opportunity to do some heart surgery.  I go over to the boy, who has become like a little preserved fetus, naked and featureless.  I squat down next to the it and press my thumbs into its chest.  The crowd is watching and murmurring disapprovingly, but I wave them away.  I press my thumbnails into the skin and it starts to split and I can feel ribs cracking.  Then the heart pops up thru the skin above collarbone.  I massage it and it starts to beat again, and I tell the crowd that there was a clot in it that had to be removed.  (Ta-Da&#33 :wink2: 

But the rest is not so good; I go back to my car where some guys are messing around under the hood, I get rid of them but car isn&#39;t running right and it is smoking and making noise.  I make it to the park and it has become a complex of large buildings; I know the cliff is still behind them but I don&#39;t know how to get there.   I go thru a gate with a guard, she tells me that there is a hotel with a convention going on, and a library.  I park and go into what I think is the library but it has a large coffee shop that is filled with people and I can&#39;t get to the back.  I ask a checkout woman how to get to the cliffs, that I have to jump off, and she laughs and tells me to keep going but please don&#39;t scare the customers.  Then I lost it; I try to get back into it or any dream but I can&#39;t and I wake up.  Then I am so excited I can&#39;t get back to sleep for two hours&#33; 

I am happy&#33;  A couple days left this month to wear my first badge.

----------


## Pyrox

Same here I got mine with 3 days left in the month. Oh well, I&#39;ll try to do next months.

----------


## Callista

Umm... Not sure if it counts if you&#39;re flying in midair already...

From my DJ:
_I try flying upside down, on my back. It&#39;s fun. Then I remember the August dream task of jumping off a tall building or cliff. I&#39;m in mid-air, though; and I&#39;m starting to feel as though I&#39;ll wake up soon; so I just stop flying and let myself fall. I fall slowly; and I land near the edge of a lake or pond. I don&#39;t want to go into the water because it&#39;s scummy with algae. When I land, only my foot ends up in the edge of the lake._

----------


## the real pieman

i did it...i completed the basic lucid task...i summoned a pyramid out of the ground, took a bounding leap to get on top of it and i jumpd off of it into a dark abyss...all while being completely lucid, i was on holiday in egypt at the time so it seemed fitting...so please give me the medal...

----------


## GypsyRat

I became lucid thru DILD. THen I remembered task so I spun to Mt everest or something. And I screadmed&#33; I need a cliff&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; 

SO I ran and I found one&#33; SO I jumped off and right be4 I hit the ground, I spread my arms and flew into the air&#33;

AWESOME feelign falling&#33;

----------


## badassbob

A lot of people are talking about just dropping a long way down, does this count? or does it have to be off a cliff?

I dropped about 50ft in an LD a few nights ago, through a sewage vent down to some tunnels below (sounds fun doesn&#39;t it&#33;&#33;?) and I don&#39;t know if it counts.

----------


## Ev

> Sorry, no overtly violent tasks. The main purpose of the lucid task is to get people to begin remembering things they want to do in their dreams. The purpose of the advanced task (usually) is to try to get the dreamer through doing the task to realize something about themselves.[/b]



Judging from this:
If you remembered the task and jumped off anything it should count. If you just fell off somewhere without recalling the task it may not count.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

I know it&#39;s kind of late but last lucid I really failed badly.

First of all, I picked a random DC and tried to give them open heart surgery (cause I&#39;m just a mean person). But when I was messing around, it looked like I was in MS Paint. I had her chest selected with the selection tool, but when I pressed Apple+X (I&#39;m on a mac) there was no heart  :Sad: . So then I press Apple+U to try to undo it, but nothing happens.

Then, later in the LD, I jumped off the roof of my house (it didn&#39;t hurt at all) to go find a cliff. I searched for maybe a minute and then I woke up eventually.

Well, whatever, I can&#39;t wait till next months task though (and it&#39;s pretty soon hehe).

----------


## Miskingo

Do we just post when we complete the task? If so I completed the normal "jump off a cliff" task.

----------


## Callista

Hah--just under the wire&#33; From my DJ:





> Okay, so, the advanced lucid task: Do open-heart surgery on someone. I know I have to do this now, because it&#39;s August 31 and this is the last day. But there&#39;s no one around; and I&#39;ve looked at my own heart before, just out of curiousity; so this is what I do again.
> 
> I use my hands to open my chest. It&#39;s easier this time than before; I don&#39;t have to go through the different layers (skin, fat, muscle, ribs) as I did before--I just open it right up. It feels weird but doesn&#39;t hurt. Then I reach in and grab my heart, making sure to mentally disconnect the arteries and veins, short lengths of which dangle from the heart. It&#39;s slippery and I drop it; so I squat down next to it and start poking around.
> 
> I take the heart apart. It&#39;s got upper and lower chambers, instead of four as it ought to; and it&#39;s filled with a whitish fluid instead of blood. I squeeze this out of the heart, and some of it has clotted. I figure I&#39;ll have to remember and watch this in real life, just in case it&#39;s a problem. Blood clots are, after all, what cause strokes and heart attacks.
> 
> I&#39;m done now, and I don&#39;t bother to put the heart back into my chest; I&#39;ve still got my real-life one, so I don&#39;t need this dream-construct; and my chest, without my attention on it, is now closed. I stand up and decide I&#39;ll wake myself up right away, so as to remember this dream well.[/b]



And now I am going back to sleep... waking up after five hours doesn&#39;t count as a full night&#39;s rest in my book&#33;

----------


## Seeker

> Do we just post when we complete the task? If so I completed the normal "jump off a cliff" task.
> [/b]



You need to post the details of the experience for it to count.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I haven&#39;t really been active on forums lately so I&#39;m gunna try the task tonight. C&#39;mere Ophelia&#33; HEART SURGERY TIME&#33; MUAH HAHAHA&#33;[/b]



sooo...did you have any luck with that hrmmmmmmm?

----------

